# Chaos Marching



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all, i am new to this forum but I've made a few threads on here already now. The main one being my chaos biker champ. And i thought it was about time i put all the work i am doing on my chaos army into one collective basket so to speak. And so here i present my Chaos Marching army blog. I'll try and keep upto date with all the progress i make on both the painting and converting/modelling front. And any comments or tips on making, painting or converting the guys i have would be most welcome.

My force is a group of Chaos Marines and others from the Black Legion who decided they much prefered the khornish ways and so branched out on their own. As such my force will mainly be painted in black and gold of the black legion but will have pure red shoulder pads to show their new devotion to khorne.

Termie sorceror:
A simple conversion using the banner from the whfb chaos warriors sprue in-place of the staff thingy that was originally part of the sprue. i clipped the staff just above the hand and placed the banner on pole where it had been. This model will be my sorceror as even though khorne don't like magic my guys know that it comes in handy at times.










Chaos Biker Champ:
This guy is the star of my chaos bike champ thread so some of you may have already seen him. He is a run of the mill chaos biker with the addition of a head and axe with arm from the chaos termie lord sprue. oh and an icon from the whfb chaos warriors sprue. I am painting this guy like all my other bikes, though he will be more khorney i hope.


















Chaos biker:
These is one of the bikers supporting my biker champ and here is an image of him fully painted apart from the shoulder pads which i have yet to finish properly. he does have a brown seat however the camera i use doesn't seem to show this up much unfortunately.










Well here is my entire painted/Wip army to date. I am currently waiting for my order of the Chaos battleforce from GW and am working on another termie lord/sorceror. I also have a converted spawn but he's hiding at the minute so ill get pictures of him up when i can.

Any comments or tips or even opinions are most welcome :biggrin:

Next update: Termie lord with Lightning claws, A chaos spawn and a team view of all my bikers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I can see they look good. Any chance of larger pics to get a closer look?


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Thankyou, I'm using a low quality camera at the minute (funds being spent on miniatures right now) but if you name the units you'd like to see better i will do my best to get some larger/better pictures for you.

Update: I've finished the shoulder pads on my biker after getting some paint today and have done some more work on my biker champ. I will try and get pics up later in the week with all my progress.

Cheers


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

The warband grows! Yup i got my battleforce through the mail today and jumped straight in with the glue, built myself a rhino, 8 khorne bezerkers and 5 possessed today, not too bad with all the other things i had to get done today aswell.

And so without further blabbing here's some pics:

The Whole warband including: 8 zerkers and rhino, 5 possessed, 3 bikers inc. champ, termie lord, spawn, aspiring champ soon to be joined by 14 csm and billy.









My 5 possessed, no conversions here just a mashing together of components:









My khorne Bezerkers and rhino, the only real conversion here was on the champ who i will focus on next:









My zerker champion, a conversion based on someone else's i saw while searching through forums so this is in no way my own original idea. I used a chain-sword arm from the zerker sprue and carefully timmed the sword and handel away. i then used a skull from the same sprue with the chain removed and glued this ontop of the hand, i then trimmed the chain from the bottom of the removed chain-sword and hung this below to represent the spinal cord, again this is not my own original idea i just loved it and tried it myself:

















My 3 bikers includng converted champion with power-axe, this conversion is covered in another thread so i won't explain him again here unless asked:









My spawn. This started life as a night goblin troll from the skull pass set. My friend and main 40k adversary plays orks and so i wanted a spawn custom made for when gift of chaos works for me, i wanted an orky spawn. I used the night goblin troll and removed the hands holding the rock. in their place i used ork hands from a 40k ork boyz sprue including a knife/choppa. i covered the joins on the wrists with chitin plates from an old nid sprue i had lying around, i then used 2 more ork arms to give the spawn 4 arms and 2 weapons. Although the spawns dont use conventional weapons i like the feeling of fresh turned ork spawn the model gives:









And finally Billy, Billy is my lord's little buddy, my first ever fully painted chaos miniature and as such he has a special place in my warband :biggrin: simply a familiar from the lord sprue on a base of his own:


----------

